# Jalo reef group with haps and peacocks



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay I probably already know the answer to this, but I am going to ask anyway. I currently have a 75 gallon tank with Haps and Peacocks and labs(1m 3f). Everything has been going very well for the most part all the fish have colored up very nicely.. My lab group is breeding, no losses for the original stocking group. Everything is going fine. For some reason I have the urge to get a Jalo Reef group. is it doable to add the group in with my haps/peacocks/labs?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

What are the peacock and Hap species and how big are they?

I assume a standard 4ft 75.


----------



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah it is a 75 gallon, I would say they are all large. I have a Red Empress, Lemon Jake, Otopharynx lithobates, OB peacock, Aulonocara hueseri, a small placidochromis phenochilus(I know he gets to big for a 75, I am just growing him out). And a very large supposedly placidochromis species of hap. he is blue with a bright yellow stripe on his dorsal and yellow in his tail. I really need to get a picture and help get him identified.


----------



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

well supposedly this is a placidochromis Jalo Reef. Not sure about that, but he is the biggest boy in the tank.

DSC_0449 by Zeus Juice, on Flickr


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

How about trying a single male Jalo?

I would say go for the breeding group in a 6ft tank, quite a bit more hesitant in a 75. I think he may get a bit too aggressive with girls and claim too much territory.

Good Luck...


----------



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah, I might do that.. If I ever decide to go back to mbuna I could just toss him a couple of females in there. Will he do alright with the labs and no females of his own?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I think so. All you can do is try. In my 75 I had a single adult male Maingano in with hap and peacock and an adult female lab for about 6 months. He never tried to breed with the lab and never terrorized any othe fish in the tank. Previously, I had 4 female Maingano and another male in there, he was insufferable with the girls in the tank.

I believe single male dwarf mbuna are a viable option in all male tank if the haps and peacocks are pretty much full grown.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

0Double post from my tablet... Great looking male :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

zeusjuice said:


> well supposedly this is a placidochromis Jalo Reef. Not sure about that, but he is the biggest boy in the tank.
> 
> DSC_0449 by Zeus Juice, on Flickr


Looks like a Azureus to me.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Our male Jalo Reef looks very different from this one.








[/url]
2013-04-01_10-04-19 by Weld Turtle, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

I' doubtful of whether or not that's a pure jalo reef as well. It does look somewhat like an azureus, as razorback mentioned, to me as well.


----------

